
Clojure bindings for Apache MXNet 1.3 - tosh
https://medium.com/apache-mxnet/announcing-apache-mxnet-1-3-484ea78c22ad
======
tosh
Clojure tutorials & API Documentation:
[http://mxnet.incubator.apache.org/api/clojure/index.html](http://mxnet.incubator.apache.org/api/clojure/index.html)

